# Pool..... :(



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Did alot of pool rides this weekend......made zero tips and zero ratings

Make good tips and ratings on X....my rating is 4.90
but pool is definitely killing me and everybody is using it now since uber is pushing it on the rider app


----------



## Bozzy (Jan 14, 2018)

luckytown said:


> but pool is definitely killing me and everybody is using it now since uber is pushing it on the rider app


Simple fix - ignore pool requests.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

LOL @ taking pool requests, especially after you realize that it's a earnings and ratings killer. Ignore those pings and leave them for the other ants.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Bozzy said:


> Simple fix - ignore pool requests.


I made some decent fares with long distance....but my point is that no one tips and rates on pool...


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

You're right in that nobody tips, but people definitely rate us. Every time they have a problem with other pax, or when you can't take them thru the drive thru, or whenever you adhere to any of the pool restrictions they will definitely take their frustration out on your rating. 90% of my worst ratings were when I did pool. It's not worth it.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

RedANT said:


> You're right in that nobody tips, but people definitely rate us. Every time they have a problem with other pax, or when you can't take them thru the drive thru, or whenever you adhere to any of the pool restrictions they will definitely take their frustration out on your rating. 90% of my worst ratings were when I did pool. It's not worth it.


Exactly!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

luckytown said:


> Did alot of pool rides this weekend......made zero tips and zero ratings
> 
> Make good tips and ratings on X....my rating is 4.90
> but pool is definitely killing me and everybody is using it now since uber is pushing it on the rider app


I know some drivers have no choice but to accept Pool requests, but unfortunately Pool will continue to be ordered if drivers keep accepting them.

The idea of two or three or four strangers sitting together in my vehicle is so uncomfortable and discerning. I admit I've done a few Pool trips, out of desperation and/or greediness, but I'd be elated if Pool was ended tomorrow. The pax who can't afford X shouldn't be taking Uber as it is; they need to become familiar with their city's public transportation system and start using it ASAP. Cheap rides, no reason to tip, and they can leave their house 2 hours earlier to account for the 20 additional stops their bus will need to make.

Bye Felicia!


----------



## NomorePOOL (Mar 6, 2018)

Message Uber. Ask them to block u from pool rides. I still get x rides but no pool


----------

